# Rhume + diarrhée = antibios ???



## chouspinette (27 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Une maman m'envoie un petit message pour me dire que son enfant a un rhume + diarrhée + prise d'antibiotiques et me demande si l'accueil se fait quand même... 

Je lui réponds que non et lui rétorque que je suis surprise qu'on lui ait prescrit des antibiotiques pour un rhume.... Hum...  Elle me répond que les antibiotiques, c'est pour la diarrhée... Euh... Je ne suis pas médecin mais traiter la diarrhée avec des antibiotiques, c'est la première fois que je vois ça... Ou alors ce n'est pas un simple rhume + diarrhée...

Elle me dit qu'elle me tient au courant s'il va mieux demain pour me l'amener... Je suis à peu près sûre que, selon la maman, demain il ira super bien et qu'elle va me l'amener... 😠 Surtout qu'elle ne travaille pas...

Vous en pensez quoi ? Je dois lui demander un test Covid ou un certificat du médecin ou un truc dans le style ?


----------



## Griselda (27 Septembre 2022)

Comme tu dis on n'est pas medecin et on ne sait pas non plus que qu'aura dit le medecin au juste.

Un rhume, si l'infection est assez importante oui on peut alors prescrire un anti bio. Pour une diarrhée, j'en doute mais bon.

Le plus important c'est de savoir l'état de l'enfant: il est en forme et ses medicaments seront pris chez lui il peut venir sinon il reste avec son PE.
Si son état se dégrade dans la journée tu n'hesiteras pas à rapeller la mère.
Dans le doute porte un masque toute la journée car un rhume, c'est contagieux, et pas drole.
Pour peu que dans 2 jours tu apprennent que finalement c'était un COVID, une grippe, une gastro... tu seras peut être contente d'avoir limité le risque au moins pour toi, à defaut des autres accueillis.


----------



## papillon (27 Septembre 2022)

bonjour

même symptômes ici pour un des accueillis  la semaine dernière.. même si on n'a pas le droit d'imposer de faire un test covid, moi je l'ai préconisé et ça a été fait (négatif) et comme j'étais également enrhumée, je me suis auto-testée.. mieux vaut prévenir que guérir
effectivement bizarre de prescrire des antibios pour une diarrhée


----------



## kikine (27 Septembre 2022)

ben un anti bio c'est bien pour tuer les bactéries... or bon nombre de diarrhée sont dues a quoi?..... au bactéries....


----------



## nounoucat1 (27 Septembre 2022)

Si la maman ne travaille pas le mieux serait qu'elle garde son petit cette fin de semaine.et si elle a un certificat médical soustraction au salaire.
En principe pour les petits c'est le médecin qui décide si un test covid est nécessaire.
Si le petit revient travaille masquée et attention aux selles si covid elles sont contaminants.
Quand le virus avait commencé une pe infirmière m'avait dit qu'en cas de petit positif il faut faire attention les selles sont vecteurs de contamination.
Mais tout de même tous les maux de l'hiver ne seront pas la covid.


----------



## nounoucat1 (27 Septembre 2022)

Parfois pour des diarrhées importantes il y a analyse de selles et traitement antibiotique


----------



## Griselda (27 Septembre 2022)

Par contre il faut aussi lui indiquer que ton programme sera le même que d'habitude donc si tu as prévu promenade avec les copains, il y aura promenade car les copains n'ont pas à subir qu'on te depose un enfant qui du fait de sa santé devrait rester au chaud à dormir. Si l'enfant va bien ça ne gênera pas mais sinon, dommage pour l'enfant en question: au Parent de reflechir ce qu'il y a de mieux pour son enfant: rester au chaud avec Maman en attendant d'être plus en forme ou bien ne pas payer Nounou "pour rien"?


----------



## chouspinette (27 Septembre 2022)

Merci de vos retours... J'étais surprise qu'un médecin prescrive des antibios pour une diarrhée sachant que les antibios provoquent justement de la diarrhée mais bon... Dans tous les cas, si antibio il y a, c'est que ce n'est pas un simple rhume comme elle dit...


----------



## assmatzam (27 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour.

Un antibiotique n'est mis en place que pour luter contre une infection bactérienne

Ce que vous appellez un rhume, moi j'appelle cela une rhinopharyngite qui dans le plus souvent des cas est virale et ne n'hésite donc pas la prise d'antibiotiques

La diarrhée si elle est causée par une bactérie peut nécessitée d'être soigné par antibiotiques
Sinon ce sera simplement des pansements gastrique type tiorfan
Donc si le médecin a prescrit des antibiotiques c'est qu'il y a infection

Il faut attendre 24 à 48 heures après le début du traitement pour avoir un commencement de résultat

Donc à mon avis la maman ne vous dit pas toute la vérité et minimise les choses


----------



## incognito (27 Septembre 2022)

on peut donner des antibio même pour un virus pour éviter une surinfection bactérienne dûe au virus (j'en sais quelque chose, grippe = antibio pour moi avec mes antécédents)

donc si le doc a donné des antibio c'est qu'il y a une raison mais des docs donnent des antibio trop rapidement aussi.... parce que cela rassure les parents


----------



## chouspinette (27 Septembre 2022)

Quoiqu'il arrive, on ne donne pas des antibiotiques à un enfant pour traiter une petite rhino et encore moins une gastro. Donc, si on lui a prescrit des antibiotiques, c'est sûrement qu'il est bien malade et qu'il n'a pas un simple petit "rhume" comme le prétend la maman...

Une fois, une maman m'avait sorti qu'elle était allée voir le médecin et qu'il lui avait dit que ce n'était rien, que c'était juste un virus à l'intérieur d'elle mais que ce n'était pas contagieux ! 🤣Je pouffais de rire intérieurement...

Je ne lui ai pas dit que les virus étaient forcément contagieux (sauf exceptions rares..). Mais en tout cas, je me suis dit qu'il y avait peu de chances qu'un médecin lui ait sorti une ânerie pareille...  😅


----------



## Caro35 (27 Septembre 2022)

Je demande Dr Catie🧑‍⚕️en deuxième avis


----------



## assmatzam (27 Septembre 2022)

@incognito

Non
Les antibiotiques ne sont efficaces qu'uniquement contre les maladies d'origine bactérienne
Les antibiotiques ne sont pas efficaces contre les infections dues à des virus, comme la grippe par exemple.


----------



## incognito (27 Septembre 2022)

pour éviter une surinfection qui est donc bactérienne on donne des antibio, ce n'est pas le virus que l'on attaque mais bien les bactéries qui prolifèrent en cas d'infection (et heureusement que les docs le font pour moi sinon mes poumons ne seraient plus là !


et pour les antibio si diarrhée il peut y en avoir car c'est la flore intestinale bactérienne qui peut être la cause de la diarrhée et non un virus (le loulou que j'ai a eu des antibio pour la diarrhée et c'est un gastro entérologue qui les a prescrits)


----------



## assmatzam (27 Septembre 2022)

C'est bien ce que je dis
Infection bactérienne = antibiotiques 
Inection virale = pas d'antibiotique


----------



## assmatzam (27 Septembre 2022)

Un antibiotique n'a aucune efficacité sur un virus


----------



## incognito (27 Septembre 2022)

donc pour un rhume viral mais qui a viré à l'infection les antibio sont bienvenus

c'est ce que je dis depuis le début


et je sais parfaitement que les antibio ne font rien sur un virus


----------



## chouspinette (27 Septembre 2022)

Virus, infection ou autre, cet enfant, est bien malade et susceptible de contaminer les autres... 

J'ai suggéré à la maman de demander systématiquement un certificat lorsqu'elle va chez le médecin. Soit pour dire qu'il n'est pas contagieux et peut être accueilli, soit que son état nécessite de rester à la maison, auquel cas je déduis la journée du salaire.

Quelques minutes plus tard, la maman m'a répondu que le médecin lui avait fait un certificat pour déduire la journée


----------



## Nounousand02 (27 Septembre 2022)

Moi mes 2 accueillis sont sous antibiotique mais parce quelles ont pour l une  une pharyngite + laryngite et l'autre une bronchite sa ressemble à rhume de vue. Sauf qu 'il y a la toux avec


----------



## kikine (28 Septembre 2022)

dès que le virus descend sur les bronches (donc toux) il y a antibiotique
ma fille en a eu a la rentrée ça a commencé par un virus petit rhume + conjonctivite, puis quand elle a commencé a tousser et que j'y suis retourné bim antibio


----------

